

Alec Baldwin: Assange goes on trial, they go on trial - sbt
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alec-baldwin/hang-him-from-the-rafters_b_792054.html

======
iuguy
Must...Resist...Team America...Reference...

 _goes off to reddit_

